# Build Your Own Snow Person



## mish (Dec 22, 2005)

Build your own Snow Person:

http://www.kilogramme.co.uk/snowgallery/


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 22, 2005)

Oh How Fun!!!


----------



## mugsy27 (Dec 22, 2005)

me likes!!


----------



## mish (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanx TG and Mugs.  I came up with the funniest snow people I've ever seen.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 22, 2005)

me too, but i can't post my snowgirl. hee hee, not "g" rated.

hey, after so many hours at work this week, i'm kinda punchy...


----------



## pdswife (Dec 22, 2005)

I love snowmen!  I have an ever growing collection (five new ones already this year!!)  

This was fun.  Thank you Mish!


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 22, 2005)

I don't think mine is bad. She has the invisible man boyfriend


----------



## pdswife (Dec 22, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> I don't think mine is bad. She has the invisible man boyfriend



very clever!!


----------



## mish (Dec 22, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> I don't think mine is bad. She has the invisible man boyfriend


 
hahahahaha   Your pic is a riot, tex.  I tried to quote it, but it didn't take. Very funny.


----------



## mish (Dec 22, 2005)

You're welcome, pds.  It's kind of goofy, but it makes me laugh.


----------



## mugsy27 (Dec 22, 2005)

hehe


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 22, 2005)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=770&stc=1&d=1135277461 


			
				mugsy27 said:
			
		

> hehe


 
I want it mugsy


----------



## mish (Dec 22, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> I want it mugsy


 
Me too.  You can have mine


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 22, 2005)

mish, that was fun.  Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## TexasTamale (Dec 22, 2005)

LOL


----------



## mish (Dec 22, 2005)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> mish, that was fun. Thanks for posting the link.


 
You're welcome, Sierra.  

TexasTamale, your snowman forgot his skis


----------

